# كتاب water base paint formulations



## basmala_khaled (24 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب water -based paint formulations وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## الامازيغي (24 يونيو 2009)

basmala_khaled قال:


> ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب water -based paint formulations وجزاكم اللة خيرا



السلام عليكم

http://rapidshare.com/files/248220632/Water-Based_Paint_Formulations.rar.html


----------



## basmala_khaled (25 يونيو 2009)

واللة واللة منور جدا جدا وشكر اعلى هذا الاهتمام ودمتم


----------



## أحمد رءوف (25 يونيو 2009)

فى كتاب اسمه surface coatings وهو عبارة عن جزأين 1 &2 ممكن تستعينوا بيهم .وفى كتاب تانى اسمه عالم البويات للدكتور بدران محمد بدران ممكن يفيدوكى جدا فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ريزو77 (28 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## papalook (16 أغسطس 2009)

أخي العزيز الامازيغي

للأسف لا يمكنني تحميل بسبب Rapidshare تعطيني هذا الخطأ : 
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached.
وأتمنى لكم يمكن إعادة تحميل الملف؟ 

شكرا لتفضلكم.


----------



## ashrafmansour1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أغسطس 2010)

Water-Based Paint Formulations, Volume 3 
by: Ernest W. Flick

http://rapidshare.com/files/362917735/water-base_paint_03.pdf
أو
http://ifile.it/f2nu847/WaterBased%20Paint%20Formulations%20Vol%2003.pdf

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Water-Based Paint Formulations, Vol. 4 
by: Ernest W. Flick

http://rapidshare.com/files/362642195/water-base_paint.pdf
أو
http://ifile.it/fjou4k1/WaterBased%20Paint%20Formulations%20Vol%2004.pdf

أرجو أن لاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ........


----------



## محمودالسويسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## mimfarahat (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------

